# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  الهاتف Nokia 2 سيحصل على تحديث الأندرويد Oreo قريبًا، ولكن هناك أمر هام

## mohamed73

قائمة هواتف Nokia التي كشف السيد Juho Sarvikas يوم أمس أنها ستحصل على  تحديث Android 9 Pie قبل حلول النصف الثاني من هذا العام كانت لا تتضمن  الهاتف Nokia 2. وبسبب ذلك، تلقى السيد Juho Sarvikas والذي يعد المسؤول  الأول عن المنتجات في شركة HMD Global Oy، العديد من الأسئلة حول الهاتف  Nokia 2 على شبكة تويتر، والآن هو قرر نشر شرح لما يحدث. الهاتف Nokia 2 لن يحصل على تحديث Android 9 Pie، وبينما هو سيحصل على  الأندرويد Oreo، فإنه سيأتي مع بعض الإنتكاسات. ونظرًا إلى أن نظام  الأندرويد Oreo يتطلب المزيد من الموارد، فلن يعمل بسلاسة مثل الأندرويد  Nougat الذي جاء بشكل مسبق مع الهاتف. ونتيجة لذلك، ستعطيك شركة HMD Global Oy خيار التمسك بنظام الأندرويد  Nougat القديم أو الحصول على الأندرويد Oreo الأحدث والتضحية بتجربة  الإستخدام السلسة. وسيكون خيار الترقية إلى الأندرويد Oreo متاحًا في  المستقبل القريب.الذاكرة العشوائية البالغ حجمها 1GB هي الجانية هنا. جوجل لا تقبل تشغيل  سوى Android Go في الهواتف الذكية المزودة بهذا القدر القليل من الذاكرة  العشوائية، كما أنها لا تقبل تثبيت نظام Android Go على الهواتف الذكية  التي جاءت مع نظام الأندرويد الكامل. هذا هو السبب الذي جعل الهاتف Nokia 1  يحصل على تحديث Android 9 Pie Go Edition.عملت شركة HMD Global Oy عن كثب مع كل من جوجل وكوالكوم لجعل نظام  الأندرويد Oreo يقدم أفضل تجربة إستخدام ممكنة على الهاتف Nokia 2، ولكنها  لن تكون مثالية وفقا للشركة الفنلندية. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

